# Lf small pond snails , shrimps, mollosks, crabs



## cody-reece (Jul 30, 2014)

I am looking for pond snails and any kind of shrimp I can breed. Or mollosk or crabs! I bought some spotted puffer fish and trying to find the right food. I am hoping to get them for free or really cheap. If anyone can help me. Please lol


----------

